# Is my boy way below average on weight?



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

At 11 weeks he went to the vet an he was only 15 pounds an most of that is prolly fur lol. after reading thru the forum he seems really small his dad was 90 pounds an mom was 80. Maybe he's jus gona be small? It's hard to tell if he looks skinny because he's so fluffy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually, that seems pretty average. His adult weight will probably be similar to his parents'.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ashley1 said:


> At 11 weeks he went to the vet an he was only 15 pounds an most of that is prolly fur lol. after reading thru the forum he seems really small his dad was 90 pounds an mom was 80. Maybe he's jus gona be small? It's hard to tell if he looks skinny because he's so fluffy
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hm i think he is gonna be alright . How wAs he compare to rest of the litters


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Hm i think he is gonna be alright . How wAs he compare to rest of the litters


He was actually the biggest in the litter he was a suprise mothers day gift from my husband so I didn't get to see the parents or puppies but he did. At 8 weeks he was 8.6 pounds .

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## whitbit317 (Mar 4, 2014)

My 8 week old only weighs 7.9lb. But was about the same size as the rest of his litter mates.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ashley1 said:


> He was actually the biggest in the litter he was a suprise mothers day gift from my husband so I didn't get to see the parents or puppies but he did. At 8 weeks he was 8.6 pounds .
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


i think he is bellow average but it shouldnt matter if he is healthy and active IMO. Maybe he will pick up the growth rate later on .


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

My 8 week old is 16lbs. They are all different 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Thanks everybody 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ashley1 said:


> Thanks everybody
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do you have his picture ?


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

My puppy was the smallest of the 3 puppies my neighbor couldnt sell from her litter ( long story) didnt see other puppes that were sold but I assuming they were bigger and where chosen first. I found good homes for the other 2 puppies but Dex was not chosen because he was smaller. So we kept him. Some people made comments that he was small for his age, which was fine with me because I like small dogs. He 16 months now and weighs 110 pounds, a lean 110. I saw his sister about 2 months ago and hes much bigger than her, so you never know. Some puppies develop slower physically and mentally. Im sure I have the slow one, because hes just coming into his confident, brat stage. So try to relax and enjoy your guy because they grow super fast and you dont want to miss it.


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Do you have his picture ?


Here is sum pics sorry it's so hard to get good ones he's wild lol.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Msmaria said:


> My puppy was the smallest of the 3 puppies my neighbor couldnt sell from her litter ( long story) didnt see other puppes that were sold but I assuming they were bigger and where chosen first. I found good homes for the other 2 puppies but Dex was not chosen because he was smaller. So we kept him. Some people made comments that he was small for his age, which was fine with me because I like small dogs. He 16 months now and weighs 110 pounds, a lean 110. I saw his sister about 2 months ago and hes much bigger than her, so you never know. Some puppies develop slower physically and mentally. Im sure I have the slow one, because hes just coming into his confident, brat stage. So try to relax and enjoy your guy because they grow super fast and you dont want to miss it.


O really wow 110 pounds big boy!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ashley1 said:


> Here is sum pics sorry it's so hard to get good ones he's wild lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Wild is good ! He is such a furball . I wouldnt worry about his weight as long as he is healthy and wild lol. He will be big in no time . Keep posting his progression .


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Wild is good ! He is such a furball . I wouldnt worry about his weight as long as he is healthy and wild lol. He will be big in no time . Keep posting his progression .


Yes he is I think half of the 15 lbs was fur lol. An I Def will thanks 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ashley1 said:


> Yes he is I think half of the 15 lbs was fur lol. An I Def will thanks
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How is that little furball ?


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

He is absolutely beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> How is that little furball ?


Hi ! He's great we go to the vet tomorrow for shots so we will see how much he gained !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Alena Gonzalez said:


> He is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks !!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

I hope to hear that yours is gaining weight and that it will be nice and healthy


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ashley1 said:


> Hi ! He's great we go to the vet tomorrow for shots so we will see how much he gained !
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How much does she weigh now ? Got new pics ?


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

My 13-week girl clocked in at 32 lbs. They are all different


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Audie1 said:


> My 13-week girl clocked in at 32 lbs. They are all different


Picture pls


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

He's beautiful! Furball!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Audie1 said:


> View attachment 220850
> 
> View attachment 220858


Lol those ears...


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Lol those ears...


Heh... they have been a joy to watch. Up one day; floppy the next. She's a handful.


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Lol those ears...


Is she/he black and silver ?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Moofie was 21 pounds at 11 weeks. He is large with big feet, long coated, but you can feel ribs. So he needs to gain some weight. Your pup is absolutely adorable.


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

I thought I posted this yesterday but I can't find it. Alena is 8 weeks old and a major handful! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alena Gonzalez (May 22, 2014)

Alena Gonzalez said:


> View attachment 220954
> 
> I thought I posted this yesterday but I can't find it. Alena is 8 weeks old and a major handful! Lol
> 
> ...



Shoot posted on the wrong thread forgive me but since we're talking about weight she is eight weeks old and 12 pounds


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> Is she/he black and silver ?


She is. The contrast is really showing now. She's a delight


----------



## Audie1 (May 31, 2014)

Alena Gonzalez said:


> View attachment 220954
> 
> I thought I posted this yesterday but I can't find it. Alena is 8 weeks old and a major handful! Lol
> 
> ...


Adorable!


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> How much does she weigh now ? Got new pics ?


Hey sorry I haven't made it to the vet so much goin on I hope to make it there before the weekend . 
Here's a couple pics from yesterday 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ace GSD (May 30, 2014)

ashley1 said:


> Hey sorry I haven't made it to the vet so much goin on I hope to make it there before the weekend .
> Here's a couple pics from yesterday
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


You are so lucky to have a good looking puppy ^^.
He is so adorable haha love the 2nd pic


----------



## ashley1 (May 8, 2014)

Ace GSD said:


> You are so lucky to have a good looking puppy ^^.
> He is so adorable haha love the 2nd pic


Aw thanks he's so funny an like having a 4th kid lol 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

